# Wide vs normal board boot size 11 (US) Birton Moto



## eagleEye (Dec 8, 2017)

I have got size 11 Burton Moto boots and union force size L bindings. I am looking to buy Yes basic board. The question is should it be a wide or a normal one. I am a beginner. Any input much appreciated. Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Wide. 

The rest of this is to meet the minimum required characters.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

disagree, beginners should start out with more narrow boards, as it's easier to turn and they don't really worry about toeing/heelcup washing out. only times you need wides are when you have Sasquatch feet or you like riding horizontal. It depends on your weight. while yes boards are a bit narrow in their normal/wide versions, you can make it work with size 11's. Once you start turning with your sidecut instead of body weight, you should upgrade to wider boards.If you're deciding between the 155/156w go with the 156w. 158/161 vs wide, go with the normal. 158 vs 156w go with the 158.

get a buttpad.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

So, if he had size 9.5 boots, would you tell him to ride a women's board to make it extra narrow? 

The Basic 156w, 159w and 163w have waist widths of 25.9. 26.1 and 26.3, respectively. Those are mid-wide dimensions and will not be difficult to turn, even for a beginner. 

To the OP, how much do you weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> So, if he had size 9.5 boots, would you tell him to ride a women's board to make it extra narrow?
> 
> The Basic 156w, 159w and 163w have waist widths of 25.9. 26.1 and 26.3, respectively. Those are mid-wide dimensions and will not be difficult to turn, even for a beginner.
> 
> To the OP, how much do you weigh and how tall are you?


.5 can make it or break it. That's like getting a kid clothing 2 sizes larger than saying, "you'll grow into it". I like wide boards right now. I didn't like them when learning. My current boards are 251, 255, 260.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

But it's not, though. Rather, it's more like buying a child clothes that fit instead of clothes that are too small. 

Keep in mind, we're talking about a Yes Basic; it's a soft, beginner board with rockered contacts and edge tech. Trust me, with size eleven boots, he'll be able to turn it. If not, the solution is more practice, not a riding board that is too small for his feet. Once he learns to turn decently well (assuming he is a rank beginner and can't turn at all yet, which is fairly presumptuous), he'll be booting out and will have to buy again.

Of course, I am proceeding on the assumption that his boots are properly sized, which, again is presumptuous. But, assuming they are, size elevens will turn a soft, rockered-contact board with a </= 26.3 waist all day, even on the feet of a newbie.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

arguing with you is pointless, you're dense as a rock. stop giving out bad information.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Please measure your feet (barefoot) by doing the following...



(ie confirm you're size 11)

I have size 11 boots and am ok on normal non-wide boards, and also on wide boards. So with size 11 you can go either way. If the board is short for your weight, get wide. If it's above 159 or so, you can get away with normal width.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Please measure your feet (barefoot) by doing the following...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tend to agree with @F1EA. Another factor to consider is what is your stance width and what are your binding angles. This will make a difference in how likely you are to "boot out" when turning. 

I first Started out in size 11 boots & the salesperson put me on a wide board. (26.8 cm waist width)

Turns out The 11's were too big, so I got into a 10.5 boot. (...which it turns out was still too big.) But I was stuck with the wide board. And mine was no short, noodly, lifted contact point, beginners ride. Mine was a full camber, tapered, set back, directional deck. 

I managed ok despite that, but I'll spare you the photos of my mangled feet. :barf2: 

Measure your feet. Be sure your in the right size boot/binding/board combination so's not to destroy your feet! :laugh: 

If nothing else,.. it will make learning to ride & staying on the hill all day *far *more enjoyable and comfortable!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> Keep in mind, we're talking about a Yes Basic; it's a soft, beginner board with rockered contacts and edge tech. Trust me, with size eleven boots, he'll be able to turn it.


Will he be able to? Sure.
Will it be optimal or conducive to learning? Far from it



Alonzo said:


> If not, the solution is more practice, not a riding board that is too small for his feet. Once he learns to turn decently well (assuming he is a rank beginner and can't turn at all yet, which is fairly presumptuous), he'll be booting out and will have to buy again.


Totally disagree with that.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the way it is. Do you have bindings? If they have a high base and/or built in gas pedals you will be fine on a regular wide. If they are low profile bindings the wide might be more suitable.

A wide might make you a better rider in the sense that you will have to work way harder to make that board go edge to edge. Once you get a reg wide it will feel way more effortless to make turns and you will feel like your progression has just jumped, it will only feel that way because you held your self back with a wide in the beginning.

Get a regular wide with bindings that will give a little extra clearance and boots with a shrunken footprint and you will be fine on boards with a 25.something waist.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

jae said:


> arguing with you is pointless, you're dense as a rock. stop giving out bad information.


I am not dense, _I think you're wrong_. We obviously have different opinions, and I don't have to agree with you. I happen to think that you are resorting to some dogmatic 'wides aren't good for beginners' position and are failing to appreciate that, depending on size, we may be talking about a board with a 25.9 waist width, which is _not_ very wide.


----------



## eagleEye (Dec 8, 2017)

Alonzo said:


> To the OP, how much do you weigh and how tall are you?


I weigh 93 kg and am 185 cm tall. I was considering 158 cm 159 Wide.


----------



## eagleEye (Dec 8, 2017)

*Clarification*

I would like to thank you all for the suggestions.
Apologies for bringing on a controversial topic, it seems my boots might not be the right size, so my fault being a beginner.

Here are the sizes (made sure they are precise):
Left: 27.7 cm long, 10.6 cm wide.
Right: 27.5 cm long, 10.5 cm wide.
My guess is that I should have gotten a size 10, but I tried size 10.5 and my foot was getting numb pretty fast (was trying with a thick sock, maybe that is why).
So ended up with 11s (Burton Moto), bindings that are L (Contact Force) etc.

So I guess with a 10 or 10.5 boots I can stick to a normal width board.
The 10s (tred various Burton boots) do not really fit and 10.5 make my legs numb. 
What do you guys think? Maybe it is the sock responsible for at least half number up.
Also, maybe the boots get broken in and the 10.5 will be comfy eventually.
Maybe best bet is to go back to the store and change boots and bindings and go from there.
As you can see, too many questions.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

eagleEye said:


> I would like to thank you all for the suggestions.
> Apologies for bringing on a controversial topic, it seems my boots might not be the right size, so my fault being a beginner.
> 
> Here are the sizes (made sure they are precise):
> ...


You can also stick to a regular with an 11. I am also one who values comfort so if 10.5 makes your legs numb and 11 fits nice it's an easy choice.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

eagleEye said:


> I would like to thank you all for the suggestions.
> 
> Apologies for bringing on a controversial topic, it seems my boots might not be the right size, so my fault being a beginner.
> 
> ...




If I’m not mistaken, your foot length puts you between a 9.5 and ten. I don’t have the chart in front of me so not sure about your width range. If a 10.5 was already numbing, I would guess you need a wider boot at shorter length. 

1) check the wired sports sticky thread and ask any questions you need about getting in to the right options

2) go to LBS or wherever you bought your boots and return them. At said shop, try on every boot possible within your size range. 

3) you may need to swap your bindings based on size. I also don’t know that I would have gone forces for my first binding. But that’s not make or break. Just make sure you’re comfortable with hardware adjustments and ALWAYS check over the bindings before each time riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleEye (Dec 8, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> If I’m not mistaken, your foot length puts you between a 9.5 and ten. I don’t have the chart in front of me so not sure about your width range. If a 10.5 was already numbing, I would guess you need a wider boot at shorter length.
> 
> 1) check the wired sports sticky thread and ask any questions you need about getting in to the right options
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciated feedback. The only reason I went with the force is that they did not have the contacts in Large size. If I find smaller boots will change the bindings to union contacts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

if the size 11 feels good, not too tight and not too loose, then ride them. some boat brands run tight and some don't. so don't get too worked up about the number on them, just get one that fits. 

i am a size 11 and have been riding for quite a while, never needed a wide board...frankly at your weight the board will be plenty wide to NOT have any toe or heel drag, you will be glad you don't have a wide in my opinion.

p.s. yes, you do want large size binding...the medium bindings don't work well with size 11 boots...it will be a bit easier to get in and out of a large binding with that size boot.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

eagleEye said:


> I would like to thank you all for the suggestions.
> Apologies for bringing on a controversial topic, it seems my boots might not be the right size, so my fault being a beginner.
> 
> Here are the sizes (made sure they are precise):
> ...


I have very similar stats. Exact same height and weight, foot length is 27.7cm and 10.7cm wide. I squeeze into a 9.5 Ride Fuse because I hate toe drag, and I also ride wides. 

Every foot is different, but before riding in those Burton's I'd strongly suggest trying on some size 10 Ride or K2 boots. The Ride Triad or K2 Darko could be a good start. My feet don't fit Burton boots well, took me 2 pairs to realise that. Try some Ride or K2, make a size 10 work (remember they will pack out some) and buy a regular width 158ish board and you'll be golden.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

eagleEye said:


> I would like to thank you all for the suggestions.
> Apologies for bringing on a controversial topic, it seems my boots might not be the right size, so my fault being a beginner.
> 
> Here are the sizes (made sure they are precise):
> ...


Hi Eagle,

With a larger foot at 27.7 you will be better suited avoiding "Wide" boards. 27.5 cm is a Mondo 275 or size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 27.7 cm is a mid range Mondo 280 or size 10 in snowboard boots. While there is no industry standard for "wide" "mid wide" etc, a 27.7 cm foot will never require a board that is aimed towards larger feet. 

You do have wide feet so if you do decide to correct your boots issue as well (that is always the best place to start) we will want to direct you towards a wide boot.

If you would like to post up some pictures of your bare feet being measured I will be happy to confirm all of the above.

STOKED!


----------

